# ICR-1917 in Halifax/Dartmouth, Nova Scotia



## Hfx-1917 (May 30, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'am a newbie and started HO model railroading 3 yrs ago and still loving it. My layout is going to be U shaped with 2 tower DC control panels. I'am 2/3 finished. Layout is in a 11' x 14' room.


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ummmm.......

WOW!!!!

Simply incredible!! First - whose backdrops are you using (and if you say you painted them yourself - I'll have to shoot myself  )..?

The "water" - with the waves" - is stunning..! As are the buildings and scenery...

I'm jealous as heck!!

And - from one hobo to another - *welcome aboard*!!! That's a heck of a first post!! 

Outstanding work, and please post more pics as you have time, OK?

My best,

John


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Like John said, wow! Very nice work!

Love the water and the overall mood, great stuff!

Craig


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto, ditto, ditto!

Excellent custom craftsmanship. I really like the ferry, and the water and dockside structures are superb.

Do show us more!

TJ


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome. Must say that your modeling work is outstanding.


----------



## Hfx-1917 (May 30, 2012)

Hi John

The background is from BUSCH. They come in 198 x 34 cm strips which I glued onto 1/8" Masonite sheets. However the blue sky color varies extremely from sheet to sheet. So I took a Dramel with a thin saw blade and cut out all of the sky.

Gordon


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Gordon!

Nicely done, Sir! Did you paint the wall behind a sky color? Yours is a wonderful layout!

My thanks again and best to you!

John


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great detail Awesome stuff:thumbsup:


----------

